
Apache httpd 2.4.26 released - jimjag
http://www.apache.org/dist/httpd/Announcement2.4.html
======
Freaky
Finally:

> *) HTTP/2 support no longer tagged as "experimental" but is instead
> considered fully production ready.

~~~
icholy
mod_proxy_http2 is still experimental though :(

------
jimjag
Some substantial changes, esp for those not familiar with httpd 2.4 and just
know about 2.2 (or older!):

\- Performant reverse proxy \- RFC compliant caching with various backends,
including Redis, memcached, etc... \- Load balancing with fail-over \- Dynamic
proxy configuration \- Dynamic reverse proxy health checks \- FPM for PHP and
others \- Event-based, async request handling \- HTTP/2 support \- brotli
support

See [https://www.slideshare.net/jimjag/apachecon-2017-whats-
new-i...](https://www.slideshare.net/jimjag/apachecon-2017-whats-new-in-
httpd-24)

------
okket
Changelog:
[https://www.apachelounge.com/Changelog-2.4.html](https://www.apachelounge.com/Changelog-2.4.html)

------
alberth
What's the pro / con of using Apache vs Nginx these days?

~~~
user5994461
It's 99% of the same. Green apple and red apple.

If you have an existing configuration written in any, it invariably ended up
as a pile of hacks, domains and misredirections that is a pain to rewrite for
the other. That makes it hard to change.

Apache has support for some modules, mostly for authentication, that nginx
doesn't have.

Old applications, like wordpress, are only supported and documented on Apache.

~~~
aduth
>Old applications, like wordpress, are only supported and documented on
Apache.

Not true:
[https://codex.wordpress.org/Nginx](https://codex.wordpress.org/Nginx)

~~~
RKearney
> This page is marked as incomplete. You can help Codex by expanding it.

I've been using WordPress on Nginx for almost a decade now, I just found that
bit funny given the context.

------
d4ed0a4
Wait, Apache is still around? I mean, with nginx being the state-of-the-art
industry standard http server, why even keep around a forking server?

~~~
breser
Full disclosure: I'm a committer on the Apache httpd server.

I hope this is sarcasm. Apache has support for the same event driven model
that NGINX has. Since most people get their copy of Apache from their
distribution they're often getting a rather old version of Apache. NGINX has
taken good advantage of this to imply that Apache is out of date.

I happen to also use NGINX at work. What I'll say is it has it's own set of
problems. There are various reasons to choose one or the other for a
particular problem. But the idea that Apache httpd is obsolete is nonsense.

~~~
pram
To be fair most distros (still?) provided Apache with mpm_prefork as the
default. I doubt many people even realize you can use an event based handler.
Out of the box nginx will be way more performant.

~~~
breser
And the reason distros do this is because modules like mod_php and mod_perl
have historically not worked well with other MPMs. As far as I'm aware this
should be resolved with newer versions of Apache and the modules. Also
historically the MPM was built into the server and required a rebuild, but
newer versions provide the MPM as a loadable module. But the distros have very
long upgrade cycles and are hesitant to change their defaults since they don't
want to break peoples existing setups.

If you care about performance then you probably don't want to use the
distribution's copy. People tend to use NGINX's distributions directly from
NGINX or build it on their own. Since NGINX didn't have dynamic loadable
modules until recently that drove more people to build their own copies.

I do think it's fair to say that NGINX has a reputation for getting better
performance out of the box without configuration. However, it doesn't take
long before you have to start tweaking it as well in my experience.

So I don't think some peoples impressions of Apache are entirely unfair but I
don't think they are entirely fair either. But this shouldn't surprise anyone
given that NGINX is a business and has a marketing department. Apache is a
foundation and really doesn't market like NGINX does.

~~~
catdog
I don't know about perl but for php php-fpm is basically the way to go now
rendering mod_php irrelevant.

~~~
breser
Yes that is very much the case, but people are still using these things.

~~~
catdog
I think mostly because they don't know better.

~~~
int_19h
It's mostly because it works for them and is good enough, so there's no strong
motivation to change, especially when the old approach is so well-understood.

